# Asilah, Morocco - Step Into The Painting



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

In the 1970's, the medina of Asilah was in a dire state of decay. 30 years ago, in an attempt to restore the medina, the Asilah Festival was born. One major tradition of the festival is to paint murals on the walls all over the medina turning sleepy Asilah into one of the most beautiful towns in the world. 

Enjoy the thread 


ASILAH, MOROCCO by toyaguerrero, on Flickr


ASILAH, MOROCCO by toyaguerrero, on Flickr


El color de Asilah (V) by Jose Juan Luque, on Flickr


Gatico (Asilah) by Tilyudai, on Flickr


Omrani Painter Art shop in Asilah medina, Morocco by Яachel caЯbonell, on Flickr


Asilah mural by sonofwalrus, on Flickr


El color de Asilah (IX) by Jose Juan Luque, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I will continue this thread with many more photos later tonight!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Façanes d'Asilah by jordi flores casasempere photography ©, on Flickr


Color Your Life ! by Bashar Shglila, on Flickr


The Medina Of Asilah by The-s, on Flickr


festival de Asilah by cafedeshistoires, on Flickr


Street scene. Azemmour by entrelec, on Flickr


Asilah, Morocco. by Laura Coquin, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Asilah 40 by cosmo45, on Flickr


Asilah 41 by cosmo45, on Flickr


festival de peinture d'Asilah : Le mur de Carla by Aïch of the clan, on Flickr


Asilah 44 by cosmo45, on Flickr


Asilah 45 by cosmo45, on Flickr


Asilah 46 by cosmo45, on Flickr


----------



## BOSS (Apr 13, 2007)

nice

you took all these?


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Cool  it says Emirates 2010 on one of the walls


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

And no, these pictures are from the internet


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Asilah Door I by Trouvaille Blue, on Flickr


MAroc - Asilah - Golden - Portrait by aminefassi, on Flickr


asilah pinturas by el bazar de sherezade, on Flickr



Murals by schippert2, on Flickr


assilah,musicos gnawa by toni pino, on Flickr


Assilah by gerpower, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Assilah. Marruecos. by David Azurmendi, on Flickr


ray of light - Assilah august 2013 by Stefano☆Majno, on Flickr


Assilah. Marruecos. by David Azurmendi, on Flickr


Assilah by amandin, on Flickr


Little Men by metamoof, on Flickr


Assilah is famous for its art murals by Sarah A Loeb, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

colors by (Alicia), on Flickr


by assilahart, on Flickr


by assilahart, on Flickr


by assilahart, on Flickr


----------

